# Why is Spirit Tracks so hated?



## pokedude729 (May 17, 2015)

It's one of the best zelda games imo. It had very funny dialogue, a fun travel system, they fixed the central dungeon, where you only have to repeat parts if you want extra goodies. Why is it so hated? Is it just because of Phantim Hourglass?


----------



## spCrossing (May 17, 2015)

I'm not really of fan of the game (Hell, my brother completely hates this game), but for what it is, it's decent I suppose.

The only issue with the game for me was the microphone, really its so inaccurate (well for me anyway) to the point I can't get pass this one section for the longest time which made me drop the game.

I may go back to it someday, but for now, it's just an overall decent game.


----------



## tumut (May 17, 2015)

It was alright. I didn't mind it. People were bothered by the train concept with it being a fantasy game. And yea the mic was terrible too.


----------



## toxapex (May 17, 2015)

I loved the game. It was creative and had good-yet-challenging puzzles and a lot to do after beating it. The only problem I had was that the mic would automatically trigger when I was in a car, so I couldn't do any flute sections and I had to line up the whirlwind really well before using it.


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 17, 2015)

I like the Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks, but the flute playing sections were awkward...


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2015)

Have you even played it?


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 17, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Have you even played it?


Of course, I bought this version on the day of release.






The final boss of the game is 



Spoiler



Malladus


----------



## Psydye (May 17, 2015)

I really wouldn't know! I personally enjoyed it!


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2015)

Just curious why you liked it so much then. I don't know, DS was a huge letdown as a console for me, with most of its game, let alone Pokemon and Mario Kart.

And I thought they abused the controls/mic/whatever in both games. And I hated PH so much when you had to draw symbols on a door because the touch screen sucked d***s


----------



## pokedude729 (May 17, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Just curious why you liked it so much then.



The temples were enjoyable, Zelda was one of the best Companions so far, the dialogue was pretty funny, but serious at times, The train was a fun way to travel, You didn't have to go back into previous areas of the tower of spirits unless you wanted extra treasures, 

I will agree that the mic cpuld have been implemented better.


----------



## toxapex (May 17, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Of course, I bought this version on the day of release.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wtf they didn't have that in the US and the European boxart is so much better

I want that


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (May 17, 2015)

A lot of the hate I've seen comes from the train mechanics- which I honestly think is kind of stupid, as the train mechanics are one of the most invigorating segments of the game, especially due to how much of an _improvement_ it was over PH's substandard steamboat mechanics.

Really, though, the game needs more love- especially as the music makes for a good selling point on its own.


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 17, 2015)

I REALLY like this theme tune from the game.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (May 17, 2015)

Who doesn't love that? Made the experience of travelling by train worth it.

Personally, I'm more of a stickler for this theme. Really gets me in the mood to explore the station I'm at if this is playing:


----------



## Pheenic (May 17, 2015)

The train is boring and gets really annoying at times, the enemy trains are unbeatable, Zelda got annoying real quick, the sea, volcano area, and the tower in general was a pain. the only thing thats really good about the game is the music.


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2015)

Pheenic said:


> The train is boring and gets really annoying at times, the enemy trains are unbeatable, Zelda got annoying real quick, the sea, volcano area, and the tower in general was a pain. the only thing thats really good about the game is the music.



This and the fact that you had to draw in PH and use the mic in ST ugh


----------



## Pheenic (May 17, 2015)

Noiru said:


> This and the fact that you had to draw in PH and use the mic in ST ugh


I forgot about the pan flute, but yeah its bad.


----------



## Lancelot (May 17, 2015)

I personally love the game. It was my first ever Zelda game.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (May 17, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I personally love the game. It was my first ever Zelda game.



I think Spirit Tracks was the last I played, but to me, it's one of my top 5 entries in the series.


----------



## Pokemanz (May 17, 2015)

No idea. I put it down for some unknown reason then lost it, but when I found it again I couldn't wait to play. Was playing last summer in fact. Phantom Hourglass was my first Zelda game so I loved the style and it brought back tons of nostalgia.
Never had a mic problem, mainly because my DSi XL was still fairly new.



Noiru said:


> Just curious why you liked it so much then. I don't know, DS was a huge letdown as a console for me, with most of its game, let alone Pokemon and Mario Kart.



Really? The DS was a god console, it had some of the best games for its time and was a huge part of my later childhood.
With games like Mystery Dungeon, Diamond/Pearl/Platinum, Mario Kart, Animal Crossing... there was so much going on!
Hell, I'm playing a DS emulator now in fact!


----------



## Jarrad (May 17, 2015)

*ONE OF THE BIGGEST MISCONCEPTIONS ABOUT SPIRIT TRACKS IS THAT IT'S HATED BY THE ZELDA COMMUNITY, WHEN IT ISN'T. IT'S JUST EXTREMELY UNPOPULAR IN COMPARISON TO OTHER ZELDA TITLES*


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 17, 2015)

From what I remember, it was alright, but not anywhere close to great.

Leagues better than Phantom Hourglass at least.


----------



## CR33P (May 17, 2015)

you spelled phantom wrong and you didn't add a beginning quote for your signature
die


----------



## samsquared (May 18, 2015)

I actually really like this game and its companion, Phantom Hourglass. 
In fact that whole subsection of the timeline (Adult Timeline after Link beats Ganon(WW, PH, ST)) is my favourite series of Zelda games. 
Perhaps your issue was that you never calibrated your mic. I calibrated my mic and touch screen a lot on all of my DS models, so I never had a problem with the mic on the pan flute. Usually it was my fault on the timing. >:
Malladus is one of the harder Zelda bosses, imo (at least his first stage). His predecessor, Linebeck/Bellum, is such a breeze to kill. Also, idk, trains. Yaaass. I thought it was a fun game.


----------



## Jake (May 18, 2015)

The main reason I didn't like it was that I felt it was basically a rehash of Phantom Hourglass with pieces of Twilight Princess thrown in. I feel like they definitely improved on Phantom Hourglass (and I'd say I like it more), but the fact it just felt like a rehash to me's what makes me not like it that much.


----------



## BATOCTO (May 18, 2015)

this was my first zelda game actually! i loved the train system and was scared of the demon trains (****ing scared me when i was a kid)

i sometimes find myself replaying it. had no problem with the mic at all and this game actually made me travel to a nearby city to buy a used copy of phantom hourglass c:


----------



## Gandalf (May 18, 2015)

I loved both of the DS titles. Spirit Tracks was great fun for what it was. Not one of my favourite Zelda games, but still great.

Never got past the final pan flute challenge though... Up until that point the mic had held up for me.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 18, 2015)

Jake. said:


> The main reason I didn't like it was that I felt it was basically a rehash of Phantom Hourglass with pieces of Twilight Princess thrown in. I feel like they definitely improved on Phantom Hourglass (and I'd say I like it more), but the fact it just felt like a rehash to me's what makes me not like it that much.



But Twilight Princess is basically a rehash of Ocarina of Time, which itself is basically a rehash of A Link to the Past.


----------



## Jake (May 18, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> But Twilight Princess is basically a rehash of Ocarina of Time, which itself is basically a rehash of A Link to the Past.



That may be the case, but that's not how I felt when playing any of them, so..


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal (May 18, 2015)

I don't get the hate. I haven't beaten the game (I'm pretty close to the end, I think, but it's been around two years since I last played it), but I had so much fun with it.


----------



## pokedude729 (May 18, 2015)

Jake. said:


> The main reason I didn't like it was that I felt it was basically a rehash of Phantom Hourglass with pieces of Twilight Princess thrown in. I feel like they definitely improved on Phantom Hourglass (and I'd say I like it more), but the fact it just felt like a rehash to me's what makes me not like it that much.



Just wondering,  what do you feel was rehashed?


----------



## Jake (May 18, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Just wondering,  what do you feel was rehashed?



Literally everything.
It just felt like I was playing through PH again , with some new features


----------



## Stevey Queen (May 18, 2015)

I didn't like the flute or the ugly art style (and the people in that game were so fug but Alfonzo omg what a hawtie) and the train was kinda slow. But it's a hella lot better then PH.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But I liked the train. It was a fun and cool concept but it just took so long to travel to places.


----------



## toxapex (May 18, 2015)

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> I didn't like the flute or the ugly art style (and the people in that game were so fug but Alfonzo omg what a hawtie) and the train was kinda slow. But it's a hella lot better then PH.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But I liked the train. It was a fun and cool concept but it just took so long to travel to places.



When Link is in battle, Alfonzo is in charge of being hot. 

Alfonzo: "Leave it to me!"


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 19, 2015)

I thought Spirit Tracks was a decent game once I actually played it. Didn't like the concept because it's LoZ and why trains, but once I got around to playing it I loved it enough to 100% it iirc. Only thing I did not like about the game, is the same thing I've been hating with each new Zelda release: the instruments. That godawful pan flute was horrid, pretty sure it took me forever to actually get one of the "songs" right.


----------



## pokedude729 (May 19, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Literally everything.
> It just felt like I was playing through PH again , with some new features



Well it is on the same engine (no pun intended)


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Literally everything.
> It just felt like I was playing through PH again , with some new features



"yeah let's add the mic thing to make it even more ****"

I never got the point of using a mic for stuff like that unless it's a singing game...


----------

